# Pamācības >  Nedaudz par PCB & Metalizāciju

## marcina

Jau labu laiku domāju, kā lai veic šo metalizāciju mājas apstākļos mājas vajadzībām. Ir radušies divi varianti (pieņemot, ka caurums ir 0.5mm):
1) ņemam normālu, cietu, apalvotu vadu, izspraužam to cauri platei, pielodējam, apgriežam, nogriežam lieko vadu, pielodējam.
2) nopērkam Argusā lodalvu 0.50mm un daram visu līdzīgi, izņemot vada vietā izmantojam to pašu alvas stiepli.

Gribētu uzklausīt profesionāļu viedokli - kā jūs veicat to "metalizāciju" un ko jūs domājat par otru variantu(nav mēģināts).

Ir lasīts, ka var izmantot kaut kādu "supersakausējumu", bet ir divi "BET":
1) Sarežģīts maisījums
2) veidojas pārāk plāna vai arī vispār neveidojas tā cauruma aizpildīšanās...

Ko par šo domājat - vai mēģinājāt?
Jā un vispār - kā veic to metalizāciju īstajām platēm?   ::

----------


## Delfins

Metalizācija - pareizāk tā būtu celiņu noklāšana ar metālu.
Tas ko tu gribu - celiņu savienošana laikam nekā arī nesaucās  ::  - industriāli tur liek zakļopkas, tā lai varētu arī kādu detaļu iebāzt, vai arī ja nav paredzētas detaļas, tad aizpilda ar alvu.

Jā, ir lasīts, ka ir ķīmisks paņēmiens, bet laikam nav tik stabils. Katrā ziņā vada ielodēšana ir krietni vienkāršāk.

----------


## marcina

Lai būtu ZAKĻOPKAS   :: 
Atradu, kā to ķīmiski dara: http://www.roboforum.ru/viewtopic.htm?t=2637
Bet šķiet neķīmiķiem to nav iespējams izdarīt. Un rezultāts arī ne visai labs būs... trausli...

----------


## zzz

Tas kas tur ir sarakstiits par metalizaaciju ar sudraba nitraatu ir baisa partizanschina, kas nefiga jeedziigi nefunkcionees.

Maajas apstaakljos labaak nemaz pat nesapnjot par metalizaaciju.

Ar minoru iznjeemumu speciaalaas kniedes, kas te jau tika mineetas, tachu dabuunamas liekas ka paaraak eerti vis nefiga vinjas nebuus.

Visadi citaadi vai nu lodee vadinju galus iekshaa (ar tievo lodalvu labaak nekjeemoties - a ja nu vinja tev lodeejot izkusushaa veidaa kapilaaro speeku iedarbiibaa caurumaa paartruukst? Fig savienojuma, a no aarpuses ta izskatiisies kaa iists.) vai pasuuti plati atbilstoshas tehnologjijas kantorii.

----------


## jeecha

Es divpuseejaam plateem celinjus savienoju vnk ielodeejot cauri vada gabalu. Vai kaadas detaljas kaajas atgriezumu - tas starp citu ir daudz eertaak nekaa ar vadu - taas kaajas dikti labi lodeejas parasti un nav jaachakareejaas ar vada apalvoshanu un taas kaajinjas jau vairumaa vienmeer ir, ja nelieto tikai SMD detaljas protams. Patreiz man vislabaak patiik LEDu kantainaas kaajinjas - es caurumus platees saurbju drusk drusk drusk shauraakus, un tad to LEDa kaajas atgriezumu var eerti iestumt ar nelielu speeku un vinsh neljurkaajas un negrib pielipt pie lodaamura un izliist aaraa.

Runaajot par kaa to dara ruupnieciski - tikai un vieniigi metalizeeshana ar elektroliizi, "zakljopkas" muusdienaas lieto tikai ja nu vieniigi savienojumiem kuriem liela straava jaavada, vai arii amatieri maajaas.

Esmu googlee maniijis diivainjus kas to elektroliitisko metalizaaciju taisa maajaas, bet nu tas ir diezgan skarbi, industriaalaa tehnologjija aptuveni sekojosha:
1) saurbj caurumus;
2) paarklaaj caurumu iekshpusi ar plaanu kaartu organisku elektriibu vadoshu vielu, lai buutu kontakts starp abaam puseem;
3) ar elektroliizi paarklaaj ar varu.

----------

